# Betta and Maple Leaves



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Wasn’t sure where this fits, but I clipped some Maple leaves to the top of my tank so a Betta could find a home with the filter movement, etc.

He built a decent nest. Too bad the female isn’t much interested in him.


----------



## seadreamer90 (Jan 19, 2011)

Great idea! It’s such a fine nest too.....she’s far too picky! I bet she wants education, travel, and a career first.....


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

seadreamer90 said:


> Great idea! It's such a fine nest too.....she's far too picky! I bet she wants education, travel, and a career first.....


Male bettas make excellent house husbands and fathers. All he needs is her eggs.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

seadreamer90 said:


> Great idea! It's such a fine nest too.....she's far too picky! I bet she wants education, travel, and a career first.....


Lol!!! Yes, it's gotta be something like that, because she still will have nothing to do with him!


----------



## Ghea (Mar 19, 2021)

I bought myself an Alien Blue Hybrid not so long ago, I really like this fish, I bought it here https://www.siambettafish.com/ I was very pleased, so they work all over the world. The Betta I bought is not so simple, it is a hybrid of wild versions of Bettas from the B. splendens complex, including B. smaragdina. I haven't come across the best offer yet. Good luck to all.


----------

